# Instruments and Equipment > Builders and Repair >  Mandolin setup by Rob Meldrum

## twangjunkie

I just received an book from Rob Meldrum about setting up my new Rover mandolin, and I must say there is alot of great informationinside the eBook. It definately showed me a few procedures that I missed when I set up my manolin. Thanks Rob for the info, if nyone was thinking about doing their own setup I would recommend looking at the eBook first, it is written so the layman can understand how to do the procedures themselves, and it sure beats having to pay someone to do the setup for you, not to mention doing your own setup really helps to familiarize you with your new or even "new" used mandolin, thanks again Rob.
Rich :Grin:

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

+1, and also want to compliment how wonderful that Rob is sharing his ebook with the community here. Way to go and many thanks.

----------


## hank

Ar Ar Ditto on the thank you Rob.  Makes a nice addition to my iBooks library.

----------


## Hobo

I also received Rob's setup ebook several weeks ago! A wealth of information, well presented and explained. Thanks Rob.

----------


## delsbrother

OK, I give up, how do you get this?

----------


## John Flynn

> OK, I give up, how do you get this?


Per Rob's posted instructions from another thread, you send him an email and ask for it at rob.meldrum@gmail.com

He is offering it free to Cafe' members.

----------

delsbrother

----------


## Clicker

> He is offering it free to Cafe' members.


Hello John. Thanks. -harry

----------


## delsbrother

> Per Rob's posted instructions from another thread, you send him an email and ask for it at rob.meldrum@gmail.com
> 
> He is offering it free to Cafe' members.


Thanks John. As a further guide for bewildered Cafe patrons, what is the "other thread"? I must not be searching for the correct terms. Does Rob post under a username other than his own?

Confusing!

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

> Does Rob post under a username other than his own?
> 
> Confusing!


Rob is posting under the handle 'robster': http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/me...?26837-robster

----------

delsbrother

----------


## Rob Meldrum

Hi gang, thanks for the kudos.  For any who have asked recently, I am traveling right now and gmail on the iPad doesn't let me send my "canned response" with the ebook link.  I will reply to you by Tuesday.  Want a copy? Just email me at rob.meldrum@gmail.com and ask me for it!
Rob aka Robster

----------

andyschwartz, 

Clicker, 

delsbrother, 

Earthwood, 

mfalkner, 

sebastiaan56, 

Sola, 

Tommy Berry

----------


## delsbrother

Thanks everyone, especially Rob for his generous offer.

----------


## Clockwork John

Sweet. This would help me a bunch, as I just picked up a project/experiment/organ donor mandolin.

----------


## RAdams

Well written explanation on setup. I plan to use it to setup my mandolin!

----------


## Clicker

> Hi gang, thanks for the kudos.


Hi Rob. Thank you for your guide and those vids! I too, am adding a mandolin to my "guitar collection." -Harry aka Clicker

----------


## John Kelly

Yet another satisfied Cafe frequenter, Rob.  Super book with so much sensible advice, and the links to your two videos are a good idea too, stressing that improvement can be made to any mandolin, not just the dearer models.
Thanks again.

----------


## d18daddy

Received mine yesterday. Very nice!

----------


## Beanzy

Thanks for the eBook Rob,
The video links are really useful too.

----------


## liestman

Thanks for putting this out there Rob! Good job!!!

----------


## KSmith

Another "Thanks!!!!" to Rob for taking the time to put something like this together.  I've read through it several times already as I await for the knock at the door by the man in blue bringing me my mandolin. 

Ken

----------


## BluegrassWarehouse

This is an excellent manual on setup.  Thanks Rob!

Lance

----------


## glaikit

Received a copy of Rob Meldrum's set up book last week and have spent the week digesting the wealth of information it contains.
Have made my set of feeler gauge nut files and am now about to do a proper set up on my mandolin.
Thank's Rob for sharing this excellent book.

Bill

----------


## Mike Langford

I emailed Rob and he sent me the link right away....Thanks Rob, and thanks for offering it for free!
It's filled with a lot of common sense and easy to understand information....Very useful.

----------


## randalthevandal

Just received my ebook this morning and I'm eager to get started on it. Thanks Rob

----------


## kjbllc

very nice book , thanks very much.

----------


## sanews

Ordered the Rogue Mandolin and emailed Rob Meldrum, and he was very gracious to send his e-book.  I'm anticipating having the weekend to sit down with the booklet and get the mandolin cranked up.  I appreciate the information and the time very much.

Hal T

----------


## Rick Jones

Big thanks to Rob for sending the link to the eBook. I've not had time to digest it all yet, but it sure appears thorough. Great work!

----------


## Dan Cunningham

Thanks for the ebook Rob. looks like lots of good stuff

----------


## BIG Dave J

Thanks Rob, the ebook looks awsome...looks a little scary for a newbie like me, but it sure helps understanding why setup works

----------


## Russ Donahue

Let me add my thanks as well...loads to learn.
Thanks Rob.

----------


## DerTiefster

I can't add much to what has been said above regarding "thank you, Rob," but I can say this.  I have some questions about nut details on a mandolin I own, and most of my remaining questions have been answered by looking over Rob's careful description.  Thanks.

----------


## Leigh Coates

I, as well, just received my eBook from Rob, and it looks great.  Thanks Rob!

I just this minute ordered a Rogue mandolin,.... with which to give the eBook a work-out.  I'll let you know how things transpire.  If "I" can do this, anyone can.  Can't wait to get started.

Leigh

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

GREAT E-BOOK ROB!!!

I just want to add my two shekels to the kudos going out to Rob.  I found his e-book easy to follow, and filled with great information.  His before and after videos certainly prove his point that an inexpensive mando can sound decent when given a decent set up!  I'd love to see some more videos on some of the more technical aspects, especially regarding the bridge.  I'm a visual learner when it comes to using tools.  Even so, this is a great ebook for those of us who are interested in either performing set ups on our mandos, or even just having the set up process demystified.

----------


## John A

Awesome ! - thanks for the book Rob !!

----------


## robert.najlis

I just got the book too.  It looks great!  I am hoping to give it a try on an old, slightly broken beater I have.
Thanks Rob!

----------


## Leigh Coates

I received my new black Rogue today, and it appears to need the set up, so that's good.  I was hoping it didn't come in a perfectly set-up condition :>)

----------


## amcconon

Thanks also from me for the ebook. Going to enjoy going through it.

----------


## Geordie

Just got this sent to me by Rob.  A fantastic resource!  Rob has obviously put a lot of time and effort in to the e-book.  Thanx again, Rob!!!

----------


## olskool

Rob, thank you for the setup book.  It has helped me out tremendously in the proper setup of my Rogue A style. The setup on my Rogue was terrible.  I had paid someone to initially set the mandolin up, but they neglected to even touch the saddle and the bridge.  At the 12th fret, the strings were roughly a .1 of an inch from the 12th fret. I've now setup the bridge and the saddle to the proper height. Intonation is probably about as good as I can get it with this mandolin. I will be attempting to work on the nut sometimes in the next couple of days.  It looks fairly straight forward, will just take my time.  After the nut is complete, I'll be putting a new set of strings on the mandolin to complete the setup.  

Just out of curiosity, have you ever replaced a nut on a Rogue before? If so, is the nut hard to remove?


Thanks so much for the book.  It was well written with plenty of instruction.

Andy

----------


## gauze

I too got this a few days ago I read through it but haven't tried to do any set up yet (no time) but the info is comprehensive, thanks Rob.

----------


## stevejay

> I too got this a few days ago I read through it but haven't tried to do any set up yet (no time) but the info is comprehensive, thanks Rob.


Ditto. It is written very clearly, fresh air.

----------


## Rob Meldrum

Andy, I have replaced the nut on a Rogue.  The nut came off very easily with a light tap from a small hammer.  I replaced the nut with one I made from bone.  It was a bit of work to cut and shape the new nut, but easy enough to do. Looks and sounds fine, but there was no dramatic change in tone.  Not something I would do again unless the nut was broken. 

I did the same for a broken nut on an older mandolin I am restoring, so I benefitted from the prior experience.  I'm glad everyone is finding the ebook useful.  If your mandolin doesn't play like butter, email me for your free copy at rob.meldrum@gmail.com. Please put mandolin ebook in the subject line - it makes it easier to find and reply quickly.  Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

Rob

----------


## David Houchens

A lot of good info. It should make a lot of lower end and out of shape mandolins sound much better.

----------


## olskool

> Andy, I have replaced the nut on a Rogue.  The nut came off very easily with a light tap from a small hammer.  I replaced the nut with one I made from bone.  It was a bit of work to cut and shape the new nut, but easy enough to do. Looks and sounds fine, but there was no dramatic change in tone.  Not something I would do again unless the nut was broken. 
> 
> I did the same for a broken nut on an older mandolin I am restoring, so I benefitted from the prior experience.  I'm glad everyone is finding the ebook useful.  If your mandolin doesn't play like butter, email me for your free copy at rob.meldrum@gmail.com. Please put mandolin ebook in the subject line - it makes it easier to find and reply quickly.  Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
> 
> Rob


I was just wondering.  The nut that came with the Rogue may be able to be fixed, but the slots that were cut at the factory are wider than the strings.  The person that set up the Rogue, cut the slots slightly deeper to correct the string height at the first fret.  It works for right now (string height is about .012), but if I sand the nut height down to the proper height, I'm afraid the strings may buzz or even move in the slot due to the factory cut slots. It may be worth just leaving the nut alone.

Since using your book to set this mandolin up, it plays sooooooo much better.  Bridge\saddle height, and string height is right where it needs to be according to your book.  I know I won't get much more out of the mandolin, but this is my travel mandolin.  I was just wondering if I should go ahead and attempt to replace the nut with a properly cut nut. The action is a lot better which is what I want.   

Thanks so much,

Andy

----------


## Mandoak

Thank you Rob.  I got the ebook by email and I am very impressed by the amount of lnformation, the work you have put into it and your generousity in giving it to people free.  Your videos are also great.  Thanks and best of luck in your future projects.
Mandoak

----------


## Rob Meldrum

Hi again, Andy, 

It's funny, I just did a set up on a mandolin where the nut slots were cut too wide.  After lowering them to the right height I checked to make sure there were no overtones or unwanted buzzing from the nut.  This would have meant the tops of the strings were vibrating against the nut.  Since the tops of the nut slots were already wider than the custom cut lowered slots, the strings weren't vibrating, so I didn't need to file down the top of the nut. 

I think you'll be fine. Glad the set up went well for you.  :-)

Rob

----------


## Astro

I had the same question. Sorry to be redundant but I just want to be sure I'm hearing right.

I had a set up done by a local luthier. He deepened my slots too and all measures out OK.

But he did not file down my nut to expose the top half of the strings. Even the wound strings are completely down in the slot with no part of the string at the nut sticking up beyond the plane of the nut top. The nut top surface is still flat on top just as it came from the factory.

I get no buzzing but I wonder if I'm cheating my tone or volume ?

Should I go to the trouble now of filing down the nut top to expose half the string or just leave it ?

Is the nut filing thing to expose the upper string something done just to prevent buzzing or does it have effect on volume/tone ?

I think you answered it above as something done just to prevent buzzing, but I just wanted to be sure.

Thanks, Bill

----------


## Rob Meldrum

You understood me, Bill.  If the nut slots are the correct width and filed deeply, they can act against the vibrating string and you will hear odd buzzing or overtones.  If you don't have the problem, you don't need to file the nut down. The inexpensive plastic nuts can break if you aren't very, very careful filing them down.

Cheers,

Rob

----------

Astro

----------


## chipotle

Hi Rob, Thanks a million for the great resource! You obviously put a lot of time into the ebook and vids, thank you for making them available! Fantastic!

----------


## olskool

Thanks so much for the reply Rob.  Since this is a travel mandolin, I'm going to leave well enough alone.  Thank you so much for answering my questions.

Andy

----------


## Clockwork John

Rob, your ebook is a great resource. I spent a few hours today making nut files and working on my cheap, barely playable project mandolin. After taking 0.045" off my the one piece bridge and making the nut slots 0.02" deeper, the string height is within the range you recommend at both the first and twelfth frets. It plays better than ever, it is better intonated than ever, and it sounds like a completely different mandolin! The improvement in tone and volume is unbelievable!

Thanks again!

----------


## Leigh Coates

Well,................... I did the set up on the black Rogue, and fortunately (unfortunately) it only needed to have the bridge adjusted a little, and moved back a bit, and the tailpiece bent up a small amount.  It REALLY needed new strings. It turned out real nice.  I sold it to a co-worker who really wanted to learn mandolin but had very little money.  It should do her nicely.

And then,................... I felt so great about the whole thing that I ordered a second (brown) Rogue to set up.  I was all prepared to really pull out the stops and learn even more about fixing and set up.  It came.  It's perfect.  The intonation is bang on, the tone is pretty good :>) , and it's a pretty looking thing.  I did change the strings, but I knew how to do that in my sleep!  Rats.




> I received my new black Rogue today, and it appears to need the set up, so that's good.  I was hoping it didn't come in a perfectly set-up condition :>)

----------


## mandrian

Hi,

Thanks to Rob for providing this free book. I find it very useful for basic mandolin setup.

Regards

----------


## piiman

What a wealth of information!
Thanks Rob

Peter

----------


## Pantseatflyer

Ordered a couple Rogues this afternoon as Christmas gifts. Can't wait to get Rob's ebook to help with the setup.

----------


## Mike Zika

Rob, Thanks for the copy of your set-up manual. Most helpful. Your enthusiasm come out in this fine document.

----------


## davidb1

Rob, a mandatory read for all mandolin players who have the desire to do get the best from their instrument.Thank you so much for your excellent e-book.

----------


## amn100

Rob, many thanks for the mandolin eBook.  I can't wait to get started on my mando as it is in dire need of a proper set up. A concise and well written document to say the least.  Once again, thank you so much.

----------


## Jlvid90

Thanks for sharing this great resource with us, Rob.  Imagine my wife's face on Christmas when I unwrap my my Rogue, get out my tools and start taking it apart.. Haha, but thanks to you, I know what I'm doing! I'll let you know how it goes...Thanks again!

----------


## onionz

Thanks Rob for the e-Book. I adjusted the nut on my mando and it is playing like a new instrument. The instruction are thorough and precise. You saved me a big chunk of change allowing me to do it myself.

----------


## joemcg

What a great book (and deal!) If you haven't emailed Rob and requested this great resource, take a minute to do so. As others have already said, it contains a wealth of information.

Oops here's the email: rob.meldrum@gmail.com

----------


## Happy gnome

Just got my copy too - I have to say, I'm really impressed.

It's made my set-up job a lot easier to understand, so I must say a thousand thanks to Rob!

John

----------


## Carzakatz

I just received the booklet Rob wrote on setting up my mandolin.  Very awesome book and nicely written...even I can understand it and I'm new to all this.  Thank you so much Rob, you're very cool and.... a really nice guy too  :-)

----------


## bro.craig

> Thanks for putting this out there Rob! Good job!!!


+1. Thanks for sharing!

----------


## peterk

> Want a copy? Just email me at rob.meldrum@gmail.com and ask me for it!
> Rob aka Robster



I shall do that presently. 
Let me join the chorus here in thanking you for your generosity. :Smile: 
Peter K.

----------


## sebastiaan56

Thanks Rob, great resource you have created there. Thank you for sharing so freely.

----------


## peterk

I have already received my ebook .......much obliged Rob.
The book is very well written, and it is quite a treasury of valuable/essential information for mandolin players, all in one place.

----------


## mandolinlee

Sent Rob an email yesterday, received the ebook on set-up early this morning. Have read through it and found it to be full of useful, easily understood information.  It furnished some dimensions I have been trying to find for a long time.

Thank you, Rob.

Lee

----------


## NickyB

Just to add my thanks to Robster for his ebook.
Rob, you have put together a great practical guide for those wishing to set up a mandolin. You have obviously invested a lot of time and thought into the book and it lends itself well to the portable format of an ebook.
Cheers

Nick

----------


## Jerry Haynes

Thanks Rob for sharing...  you da man !

----------


## Phil-D

> Thanks Rob for sharing...  you da man !


Thanks again.

----------


## bluegrassforme

Rob.
Thanks so much for sharing your knowledge and expertise.

----------


## brunello97

Count me in, Rob, among the many who sincerely appreciate your efforts and generosity in providing this helpful guide.  I am fascinated by the whole process of writing/diagramming/illustrating _instructions_ of any kind. I look forward to walking myself through yours.

Mick

----------


## ajh

My thanks to Rob for putting this together.  Very nice job and very much appreciated.
Tony

----------


## elaineo

I want to add my thanks to Rob, your book is awesome. My husband spent a day with the book and the mandolin, and we now have a playable mandolin!

----------


## avaldes

Just downloaded this, and thanks to Rob. My J Bovier was bought from and set up by the Mando Shop. Still, it is good to have the setup book as a reference. Out to get feeler gauges!

----------


## Pete Jenner

> Out to get feeler gauges!


Why? What have feeler gauges ever done to deserve your vengeance?

----------


## Paul Hostetter

> Per Rob's posted instructions from another thread, you send him an email and ask for it at rob.meldrum@gmail.com He is offering it free to Cafe' members.


And maybe you'll get it, and maybe you won't. I asked twice and got nothing both times.

----------


## Evans6502

I saw the great Youtube that Rob Meldrum did on mandolin set up and contacted him about getting the e-book. He did an incredible job in explaining and illustrating how to modify the bridge/saddle and nut so that the mandolin plays a lot easier and better. Thanks so much for taking the time and making the effort to share what you've learned. 
Greg Evans

----------


## Timbofood

Gee Paul, that's too bad.  I got mine faster than I had expected.  Bump him again, he will send you one.

----------


## Paul Hostetter

Someone else sent it to me.

----------


## Rob Meldrum

Hi Paul,

I just searched my gmail account and I found one email from you on October 12 of last year.  I must have missed it - the subject line was "Hey!" so I probably didn't open it up (kind of looks like spam). 

For others looking at this thread, please email me at rob.meldrum@gmail.com and put "mandolin set up" in the subject line.  On busy days I come home from work and search on those terms to find the requests for the ebook.  I average about five requests per day, ten or more on a busy day.  PLus all the usual work and social emails to paw through.

By the way, if folks have security permissions required, please flag your mailbox to allow my reply to get through!

It does my heart good to know people are getting/reading/using my ebook.  

Now back to your regularly-scheduled programming...

Rob

----------

blueridgemandolin, 

Tommcgtx

----------


## dhbailey

I just received the ebook from Rob and have to say that this is an incredible gift to the mandolin world.  In my professional life I repair woodwind and band instruments and occasionally do minor guitar repairs and I think Rob has done an excellent job explaining just what to do to set up a mandolin right out of the box and to keep it playing well.  He has put in a lot of caution reminders and it is obvious that he loves the mandolin and wants us all to love it as much as he does.  I had already done some of the intonation things on my new Epiphone since the bridge was clearly in the wrong place when I took it out of the box and tuned it up.  His explanations simply confirmed what I had discovered, and they go far beyond what most non-technically minded people would be able to figure out on their own.

Thank you Rob for an excellent guide that should come with all new mandolins!

----------


## patches

Hi Rob. Many thanks for your generous ebook. All of of us, and especially "us Newbies", are grateful. It allows us to purchase tryout mandolins and get their full potential.

----------


## robertsp

Thanks for the book Rob. My mandolin sounds and plays already a lot better, without even getting to the scary part.

----------


## erol

i thank rob medron for sending his e-book' how to set up a mandolin' to me .it is very useful and i just say superb.since i live in turkey it is much difficult to find abook like this one.thanks again rob.
erol

----------


## erol

I thank rob meldrum for sendİng his e-book 'how toset up a mandolİn' to me. It is very useful and i just say 'superb'.sİnce i live in turkey it is difficult to find a book like this one.thanks again rob.
Erol

----------


## Cecily_Mandoliner

Rob,
I thank you for the book!
I have purchased all the tools, and just need to take my diamond file to the feeler guages, and I can start messing with the nut. It seems to be the only thing my Rogue Oval Hole needs for improvement. 
I appreciated learning about the bridge assembly and intonation! It's nice to have a better understanding of how the mandolin is put together. After reading it, I was able to adjust the bridge properly to get excellent intonation. I also changed the strings to what I have on my other mandolins, and those two adjustments alone made the Rogue sound nice. 
Next, I'll tackle the nut, and see if that makes the difference I'm looking for.

----------


## jedigrover

I'd just like to add my thanks to Rob for his setup guide.  I had already done a bit of work on the saddle, but his guide took me the rest of the way to getting my little cheapo Valencia sounding pretty nice (a little weak on the low end, but what can you expect from such an inexpensive instrument).  It is much easier to play now that I've worked on the action.  Intonation turned out perfect & was a lot easier than I thought it would be.  Just take your time.

One bit of advice for folks doing this.  You might want to leave the E strings just a little higher than optimal until it "plays in" a bit.  Mine have continued to cut themselves further into the soft plastic nut & I got a buzz.  I've shimmed the nut & it continues to cut in, so I am about to make my first attempt at shaping and fitting a bone nut.  Wish me luck! That ought to take what I can throw at it.

I went with light-gauge Elixir "nanoweb" coated strings and like them quite a lot.  Being light strings, this probably has some to do with my lack of bass, but they are enjoyable to play on.

Darin

----------


## Dan of SC

Rob's ebook sounds great. How do I go about getting one?

----------


## Rob Meldrum

Want a copy?  It's free to all mandolincafe members. Just send an email to rob.meldrum@gmail.com with mandolin set up in the subject line. 

Rob

----------


## David Lewis

And yet agai, I add my appreciation to rob for a striking work. 

(Ps I am looking forward to learning how to make my own strap ahem. ...  :Wink:  )

----------


## David Lewis

> And yet agai, I add my appreciation to rob for a striking work.  (Ps I am looking forward to learning how to make my own strap ahem. ...  )


That would be sterling.

----------


## rdunn

Thanks again to Rob for this great service. Got my feelers and files on the way and appreciate the thorough treatment of the subject.

----------


## Vince.L

Hi all, I'm brand new to the mandolin and just got Rob's ebook on the setup. BRILLIANT idea for the nut slot saws, I would have never thought of that in a million years. Did some initial measurements and see I have a lot of work to do. Going to do the setup tomorrow, will let you know how it turns out.
Thanks Rob!

----------


## jim33

Rob replied to my email in less than 2 hours this morning.  It is exactly what I was looking for.  Thanks Rob

----------


## Saxon Moreno

Just finished reading Rob's ebook, and what a goldmine of valuable advice it is!I hihighly recommend it. Cheers Rob.

----------


## Clinton Johnson

Thanks Rob for the great ebook...I used parts of the info for setup on  one of my handcrafted F5s this weekend...my feeler gauges are now also nut saws  :Smile:

----------


## bratsche

Thanks for the useful guide, Rob!  I mainly wanted to learn how, after seeing it repeatedly mentioned here, to make the feeler gauges I already bought for measuring nut slot height into saws for actually adjusting that height.  This info would have been handy to have last time around, but it's now there for future use! 

bratsche

----------


## Chuck Ficca

Thanks for this very useful guide.  I will be using this on my 2 Gibson A models.  Thanks, also, for the generous gift you have given to this very special community.

----------


## Hany Hayek

Rob replied to me overnight (I live in Egypt - Different time zone's ) 
Thank you so much Rob. Your guide is really useful. It's really generous of you. 
You are my savior  :Smile:

----------


## fiddleboat

I just received and started reading Rob's book.  I already have a list of things I want to check out on my mandolin.  Thanks so much, Rob!  Looking forward to having a better sounding and playing instrument.

----------


## redwhite

My first post here on the Cafe is a thanks to Rob.  He sent me his guide through email a few days ago and I have read through it twice now waiting for my first mandolin to arrive.  I have no doubt it will make my learning curve that much quicker.  It has even got me to reevaluate my guitar set ups and I am sure it will provide a benefit on my progression there as well.

Thanks Rob   :Mandosmiley: 

.

----------


## bluemoonofky

Just got my FREE mandolin setup book from Rob!!! What a great guy to take the time to out this together and then offer it to others to help make their mandolin experience a positive one. THANKS ROB!!! Thanks from myself and everyone in the mandolin nation!
Can't wait to use it!!!!

----------


## MS45789

Rob, thank you so much for sharing this resource!  Now I have a wonderful winter break project!  Your YouTube videos are great; I'm going to be setting up my Rogue so it's great to see what my instrument can become.  As a graduate student, it means so much to me to be able to make the most out of what I can afford.  Playing mandolin is my happy time and I can't wait to put a little love into my instrument.  :Smile:

----------


## Jay G Miller

Rob, thanks so much for the spectacular book! Everything I need to address is all there. Very plain and easy to understand the way you teach it. I'll be saving a bundle of money doing my own work thanks to you. Already you made my life easier by suggesting the petroleum jelly for my mandos nut that keeps sticking to the strings. I Was using the pencil graphite with so-so results, but the p-j really works nice. Now all I need to do is get my tools in order.

Thanks again for the great detailed educational.

----------


## Alundy

Rob thanks for the selfless act   This is a lifesaver for someone just starting out and really thorough in the descriptions. 

Thanks again

----------


## pheffernan

Allow me to add my belated thanks to the chorus, Rob. You have provided a valuable resource to the mandolin community at a price that we all can afford.

----------


## cayuga red

> I just received an book from Rob Meldrum about setting up my new Rover mandolin, and I must say there is alot of great informationinside the eBook. It definately showed me a few procedures that I missed when I set up my manolin. Thanks Rob for the info, if nyone was thinking about doing their own setup I would recommend looking at the eBook first, it is written so the layman can understand how to do the procedures themselves, and it sure beats having to pay someone to do the setup for you, not to mention doing your own setup really helps to familiarize you with your new or even "new" used mandolin, thanks again Rob.
> Rich


Agreed. Rob just sent me a copy and I think his book is great.

----------


## Lou

Super useful... all though my recently acquired The Loar 520 was set up well, it was informative to use Rob's e-book to go over  the new mandolin... thanks Rob!

----------


## GKWilson

Rob does a great service free of charge to Cafe' members.
If your able, donating a few bucks to the Cafe' would be a
nice way to pay forward.

----------


## rebus

I just received the ebook from Rob, who was very nice. The book has lots of informations and very well explained. A must have! Thanks a lot Rob

----------


## NursingDaBlues

Add another satisfied user to the ranks. 

Sent Rob a request and it was in my inbox almost immediately. Terrific step-by-step tutorial—well thought out and well presented. 

Many thanks, Rob!

----------


## dstratto

Thanks, Rob, for so generously making your book available!

----------


## miami

Certainly a labor of enthusiasm and good will. Thanks, Rob.

----------

